# Compiled list of swift/immediate action spells?



## Felon (Jun 22, 2007)

Has such a thing ever been attempted? If so, please link.

If not, is there any interest in starting such a thread?


----------



## blargney the second (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's a start:
Swift Expeditious Retreat
Swift Fly
Feather Fall


----------



## ElectricDragon (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, here it is below.

Ciao
Dave


----------



## Felon (Jun 23, 2007)

ElectricDragon said:
			
		

> Yeah, here it is below.
> 
> Ciao
> Dave




Thank you!


----------



## Alpha Polaris (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the list. I noticed it didn't have any of the PH2 spells, so I patched them in. I didn't list Channeled spells, although they can be cast as swift actions, nor some lasting spell that allow you to end the effect as an swift action to gain a temporary boost (like the Crown of ... series).


----------



## ElectricDragon (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, PH2 is on my wish list but not in my bookshelf yet.

Ciao
Dave


----------

